# Insalata di Mare: Fresh Seafood Salad



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Buon Giorno Ladies & Gentlemen,

How do you prepare your seafood salad ? Do you do it the Italian standard way ? Peruvian Ceviche style ? Marinade it and then, grill ? 

Would love to hear all about it ... 

Fresh Shellfish, fish and Seafood is always an elegant lunch and way to spend a lovely Friday in an open air garden amongst friends and / or work colleagues. This is the Salad that we had in San Vincenzo, Tuscana at Gambero Rosso, the Red Shrimp ... I am making this for lunch for us today. 

INSALATA DI MARE - SEAFOOD, SHELLFISH & FISH SALAD ... 

2 GARLIC CLOVES
LEMON JUICE FROM 2 LEMONS ( YOU CAN USE LIME IF YOU PREFER )

600 GRAMS OF FRESH SHELLFISH, SEAFOOD OR FISH: 

squid or calamar 
baby octopus 
shrimp
crevettes
clams 
mussels
seabass or other white firm fish 

90 Ml. Evoo
2 tblsps fresh chopped Italian parsley
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
Red cayenne pepper flakes 

1. squeeze the juice of two lemons and place in a bowl with 2 minced garlic cloves and let marinade 1 hour

2. in the meantime, salt water and simmer over stove top and poach the mussels until they open 

3. then, in another sauce pan, the clams 

4) combine the lemon juice with the Evoo, parsley and salt and freshly ground black pepper

5) then, simmer the baby octopus sliced without the tentacles until tender 

6) then, in Evoo, sauté the squid or calamar sliced finely in arcs until tender, a couple of minutes on each side 

7) then, sauté the shrimp one minute per side until coral pink 

8) drain well and pat dry on absorbent paper towelling

9) add all together and toss with the Evoo & lemon dressing

10) adjust the salt and freshly grind pepper to your palate 


 Serve with a wonderful warm oven baked crusty bread and a white sparkling wine from Italia or a Cava. 

Enjoy the weekend, 
Ciao, 
Margi


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 22, 2012)

ricci di mare?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 23, 2012)

Buonasera Bill,

It is amazing, that in Spain fish,seafood and shellfish are cheaper than beef and lamb ... However, being a peninsula, we have a wide variety of seasonal fish varieties, shellfish, seafood ...

Beef and chicken are expensive in Madrid, especially tenderlion, prime rib, filet mignon steak cuts and organic ( toxin free ) chicken breasts in the summer. 

Pork is fairly reasonable ... Lamb is out of season ... 

Calamari, sardines, clams, and shrimp are in season. 

Thanks for feedback. 

Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 23, 2012)

Scungilli?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Bill, Buon Giorno,

An impossibility in Spain unfortunately. The Crevettes, which are huge red prawns and the seabass were added because there is no Scungilli here ...

When I prepare it in Gargano, I can always get Scungilli right off the docks ... 

Have lovely Sunday,
Ciao, Margi.


----------

